# Mythos 1 vs Monolith Flat?



## pedg (Apr 11, 2017)

Talk to me.

My requirements are:

1. I CBA with hassle.

2. The less messing about the better.

3. Any other recommendations.

Thank you all in advance!!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Monolith you won't get until November, and the new Mythos will be out very soon, Unless someone sells a Monolith April/May so as you have just moved on on your L-R buy a Mythos CP, Or even Compak E8 or Ceado E37s


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

How about EK43S ? Cheaper than Monolith because of import duty.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Unless in knows someone in Ireland without the postcodes, or Isle of man then no fees/Vat


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Monolith is a single doser which means a faff on to me. if you like to load beans in the hopper and away you go, then the Mythos rules. it is far better than the E37S and E8/10 in every way.......personally, I would not bother with the Clima Pro as you do not need the cooling fan, although it does look better!


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

True, with the VAT here being 25%, it is almost 500 euro cheaper to get the EK43S compared to Monolith Flat. But yeah, the bigger question seems to single dosing or not. Monolith and Mythos 1 more or less use the same burrs I believe.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

75mm mythos I think


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

If you don't want the hassle / messing then Monolith isn't for you. Beautifully engineered and stunning looking but not without a degree of hassle


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Just out of interest what do you use to grind for your brewed coffee? Might make an ek more attractive .

There used to be a waiting time for EK's i do not know if that has changed significantly.

Lastly if you are really determined to spunk a huge wedge of cash on a grinder what about some kind of Terranova apparatus.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

pedg said:


> Talk to me.
> 
> My requirements are:
> 
> ...


1. Then give up espresso

2. Go to a coffee shop

3. Save your cash and employ a barista


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

Having used both, if shot prep isn't your thing and those are the two you're set on, the mythos.

The monolith flat is really great, but you cant avoid RDT,WDT, weighing in and out.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> 1. Then give up espresso
> 
> 2. Go to a coffee shop
> 
> 3. Save your cash and employ a barista


Hence why you gave up espresso!


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> Just out of interest what do you use to grind for your brewed coffee? Might make an ek more attractive .
> 
> There used to be a waiting time for EK's i do not know if that has changed significantly.
> 
> Lastly if you are really determined to spunk a huge wedge of cash on a grinder what about some kind of Terranova apparatus.


Almost no waiting time on black EK43S (3-5 days), white is a bit harder to find. They seem to have got their production in place.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Hmmmm ek for £2300 or used Clima for a £1000 and a small brewed grinder for £200!

You really need a machine capable of lower pressure to get the best from an ek, remember that.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

coffeechap said:


> Hmmmm ek for £2300 or used Clima for a £1000 and a small brewed grinder for £200!
> 
> You really need a machine capable of lower pressure to get the best from an ek, remember that.


It's about £2000 in Germany, plus shipping to UK of course







Yeah, it's probably also not quite "less faff". A used Mythos + new SSP burrs should give you quite good value for money.. I think their burrs for even something like Super Jolly will perform very very well.


----------



## pedg (Apr 11, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> 1. Then give up espresso
> 
> 2. Go to a coffee shop
> 
> 3. Save your cash and employ a barista


Not a bad idea, however...

1. I like espresso!

2. I haven't found a coffee shop yet that can tailor my espresso depending on what I feel like that day.

3. I think employing a personal barista would cost me a lot of money rather than represent a saving







.

Although I had contemplated 1 & 2! haha.


----------

